# UKC show and weight pull, Perry GA Feb 10 2012



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

seeing who all is thinking of attending this show??

Lauren... guess ima comin to see ya  cause Ill be there, and I know youre in the area 

GEORGIA
MIDDLE GEORGIA KENNEL CLUB
PERRY (I&O) CONF ALT JS RO WPULL
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Feb 10; S1 Fred Lanting JS SCENT GUN TERR COMP; Teresa Kocher GUARD SIGHT NORTH HERD (except BSD); Gabriell Lambert WPULL Wheels Show Entries 12 noon-2 pm Show 3 pm WPULL Entries & Weigh in 12 noon-3 pm Pull 4 pm NLC: Total Dog
Feb 10; S2 Teresa Kocher JS SCENT GUN TERR COMP; Fred Lanting GUARD SIGHT NORTH HERD (except BSD) Entries 3-5 pm Show 6 pm NLC: Total Dog
Feb 11; S1 Richard Klatt JS SCENT TERR; Sue Phillips (replacing Rolando Mata) GUARD NORTH (except AE); Carleen Farrington SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Marilyn O'Neill GUN COMP; Helena Engelauf AE; Susan Trotto (Lynn Nappi backup) RO; Gabriell Lambert WPULL Wheels Show/Trial Entries 7-9 am Show/Trial 9:30 am WPULL Entries & Weigh in 7:30-10 am Pull 10:30 am NLC: Total Dog
Feb 11; S2 Carleen Farrington JS SCENT TERR; Richard Klatt GUARD NORTH; Marilyn O'Neill SIGHT HERD; Sue Phillips (replacing Rolando Mata) GUN COMP; Susan Trotto RO (Lynn Nappi backup) Show/Trial Entries 10-12 noon Show 1 pm Trial no sooner than 1 pm NLC: Total Dog
Feb 12; S1 Marilyn O'Neill JS SCENT TERR; Carleen Farrington GUARD NORTH; Sue Phillips (replacing Rolando Mata) SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Richard Klatt GUN COMP; Susan Trotto (Lynn Nappi backup) RO; Gabriell Lambert WPULL Wheels Show/Trial Entries 7:30-8 am Show/Trial 8:30 am WPULL Entries & Weigh in 7:30-9:30 am Pull 10 am NLC: Total Dog
Feb 12; S2 Sue Phillips (replacing Rolando Mata) JS SCENT TERR; Marilyn O'Neill GUARD NORTH; Richard Klatt SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Carleen Farrington GUN COMP; Show Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Total Dog
DOS $25; JS $10; PE $20 received by February 6, 2012
Georgia National Fairgrounds, 401 Larry Walker Parkway 31069-1367 (800) 987-3247; I-75 exit 135, North Gate, Heritage Hall Building. FMI: http://GNFA.COM
www.middlegakennelclub.com
Chairperson: Sharon Yates
Event Secretary: Robert Engelauf, PO Box 7115 Warner Robins GA 31095 (478) 335-1616 [email protected]
Judge change posted 11/30/11 / backup judge posted 1/2/12


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

I will be at that show for sure! Not sure if I will be there on Friday, but I definitely will be there on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

is that confo, rally and WP? I wish we had shows like that out here!


----------

